

Is anyone interested in creating a team for Hackathon 09? - mk
http://sunlightlabs.com/hackathon09/

======
yan
Sure. I can get to the DC, Philly or NY events and am considering joining.

~~~
mattyfo
Yan, I added you to the Philly discussion, hopefully you'll get the email.

~~~
yan
Thanks, replied.

------
thekevinscott
Anyone in the Austin area interested in doing something?

